# Terrier men



## Dovorian (23 November 2012)

Firstly, I must state that I am in no way or shape an 'anti', and my question comes from several days following on foot this season and a basic lack of unerstanding of trail hunting I guess.

Under the current regime, please could somebody explain what the terrier men and their terriers are there for? There were three quads out this week with terriers and I was not in the right place at any time to ask!


----------



## Countryman (23 November 2012)

Different packs may have different reasons. For example, some might not have any, and just have followers on quads, others might combine the role of falconer/terrierman, and some will offer a legal fox control service to farmers in gratitude for letting them trail hunt over their land which might include legal terrier work


----------



## Copperpot (24 November 2012)

Terrier work with permission is not illegal. It's still a form of pest
control where there are game birds. I believe you may use one terrier for the purpose of bolting a fox.


----------



## Hunters (26 November 2012)

Terrier men also carry around the artificial scent used by hunts to trail. They also quite often lay the trail, although it is necessary to give hounds a 15 minute delay after the scent has been laid as it's pungent smell can be stronger than any other animal smell & hounds hunt very well on it.


----------

